# Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart.......



## berry (31 May 2010)

Does anyone know if he is still going??, and if so where he is kept.
Friend has a mare by him and was just wondering if he is still alive.
Many Thanks.


----------



## Clepottage (1 June 2010)

I believe he's passed away now but I could be wrong.


----------



## micramadam (1 June 2010)

Do mean the (KWPN) Dutch Warmblood Stallion Wolfgang? I also have a mare by him and he died in 2006.


----------



## berry (1 June 2010)

Palomino and white stallion didnt know he was dutch warmblood!!!


----------



## micramadam (1 June 2010)

No, defiinately not the one I was thinking.


----------



## LazyS (1 June 2010)

If you look on All Breed Pedigree there are 3 WAM's listed but non show any parentage. One is a Selle Francais - 1985 states 'pint' which I guess is Pinto? There is a list of progeny which is quite interesting all with the prefix 'Wolfgang'. I seem to remember seeing a half coloured half appaloosa at a show and if my memory serves me right the sire was Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart and he was a coloured stallion - I only remember this as I don't like mixing the two 'types' together (personally, as an appaloosa breeder). Don't think this helps much - have you tried looking on NED?


----------



## Amelia27 (2 June 2010)

I saw him at a stud in Kent about 4 yrs ago.  He is a very sweet stallion who passes good temperament on to his babies but a MASSIVE warning about the stud - it is a complete disgrace.  Stallions standing in a bed of their own faeces and that wasn't the worst of it.  I'm sorry if anyone knows the owner but I personally think she's not fit to keep horses.  She had been reported to RSPCA a number of times (and actually told us and laughed about it!).

details are on here
http://www.bspaonline.com/graded stallions.htm

and on this link he is the bottom right photo
http://www.thehorseexchange.com/?Stallion/Details/forAd/931


----------



## muddy_grey (2 June 2010)

I knew him about 15 years ago.  He was a big, chunky chap and was so easy to look after.  I used to ride and handle him daily when I was 14.  Don't know what has happened to him since.


----------

